# Erze in Pandaria



## Cumulonimbus (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

hier mal ne Bergbauinfo für alle die Pandaria noch nicht kenne.

Wo finde ich die Erze ?

Um überhaupt in Pandaria farmen zu können braucht ihr mindestens die Fertigkeit 515.

Geistereisenerz = Alle Gebiete = normal 515 / reiches 550 

Kyparit = Tonlongsteppe und Schreckensöde = normal 550 / reiches 575

Thrillium = Kun-Lai-Gipfel , Schreckensöde , Tonlongsteppe , Tal der ewigen Blüte = ab 600 

Um einen Thrilliumbarren herstellen zu können , braucht Ihr schwarzes und weisses Thrillium

Kyparit ist nicht verhüttbar. Dieses Erz braucht der Schmied um bei der Fraktion Klaxxies Schmiedekunstrezepte erwerben zu können. Der Juwe kann dieses Erz sondieren.

Lebendiger Stahl wird vom Alchimisten hergestellt.

Viel Spass beim farmen

Beste Grüsse


----------

